# Adding Dependent Mother in Visa 189 application



## sunny84 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello friends

I want to include my dependent mother(68 years, widowed, housewife with no pension or any other income) along with my wife in my 189 visa application. 
My mother is currently living with me for the past 2.5 years. She is having a bank account and voter card with the same address as mine. I am taking care of all her financial needs by giving her money through cash.
She has no major medical problems except for Hypertension which is under control through regular medication. She has done graduation but she cannot clear test IELTS at this age.

I want to understand - 
1 Will adding 2 dependents(wife+mother) have any impact on my PR application?
2. What proof's are required to show that my mother is financially dependent on me? 
3. Is there any alternative available apart from clearing IELTS for fulfilling the funtional english requirement of my mother.

Have anybody been successful in getting 189 visa along with dependent mother/father and spouse. 

Appreciate your expert comments on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

sunny84 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I want to include my dependent mother(68 years, widowed, housewife with no pension or any other income) along with my wife in my 189 visa application.
> My mother is currently living with me for the past 2.5 years. She is having a bank account and voter card with the same address as mine. I am taking care of all her financial needs by giving her money through cash.
> ...



Hi Sunny

Did you add you mother? I am in a similar situation. What did you show as proof of financial dependency? I have no proofs to show that my mom is financially dependent on me because I give her cash in hand every month.


----------



## sarikaashok (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi 
i am having a same case as you.Did you applied?Got Succes?
Pls Share.


----------



## KG1234 (Jul 29, 2015)

No Replies ... can anyone shed some light on this issue


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

i applied with my mother as dependent in july.. hope to get CO assigned asap


----------



## Tpsingh1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi nitinmoudgil - I applied for my mother as dependent as well in October and have a CO assigned. Did you make any progress on your mothers visa ?


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Tpsingh1 said:


> Hi nitinmoudgil - I applied for my mother as dependent as well in October and have a CO assigned. Did you make any progress on your mothers visa ?


I have same case, my mother is 62 years, she was living with me since the demise of my father. Awaiting response on the case as I have recently paid the 2nd VAC.


Regards,
J. M.


----------



## marija1212 (Feb 13, 2016)

HI guys has anyone been succesfull yet by including there parents as dependent?? any response would be very helpful ,thanks a lot


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

sunny84 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I want to include my dependent mother(68 years, widowed, housewife with no pension or any other income) along with my wife in my 189 visa application.
> My mother is currently living with me for the past 2.5 years. She is having a bank account and voter card with the same address as mine. I am taking care of all her financial needs by giving her money through cash.
> ...


#1-: It wont have any effect on application as long as all your documents are genuine.
#2-: If you are doing all the expenses in the house then it's a good document to show like paying utility bills or she is living with you with little or no income at all.
#3-: Please check if a person as old as her need to show functional english to get visa. People over 60 are usually exempted from it. Double check it.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

Here, I have seen many people sharing their experiences and guiding others on complicated issues, thumbs up for all of you!!

I am also looking for some guidance please, 

I want to include my mother as dependent in my 189/190 visa application, by looking at this thread, so far, my understanding is that if the mother is not divorced or if the father is not deceased then adding mother as dependent is not possible, is it so?

In my case, my father is still alive, but he is married to another woman, and my mother is staying with me for the past 4 years, she is totally dependent on me. Can anyone please explain if I can add her as my dependent?

And, for some reason, if I will not be able to prove her as my dependent, in the later stage of my visa process, will I get a chance to remove her from my application and apply without her? Or the whole case will be rejected?


Any sort of guidance will be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Here, I have seen many people sharing their experiences and guiding others on complicated issues, thumbs up for all of you!!
> 
> ...


If your father and mother are divorced and she is totally dependent on you, then yes, you can include her in the application.

As per dependency, you can show, cash transferred to her account for monthly expenses, she living in your house, her name in important documents etc.

Whether the case will be rejected or not, it will depend on CO I believe. But to add her in your application, you need to have solid proof that she is dependent.

If you dont add her now, then you have to wait for 2+ years to sponsor her for PR visa, which may take from 2 years to 10 years, depends on which visa you sponsor.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi aarohi,

Thanks for your prompt feedback.

Actually, she is not divorced but she is not staying with my father for the past 4 to 5 years, I am the one taking care of her, therefore, she is totally dependent on me, do you think I can add her, in this case.

Thanks for your guidance  




aarohi said:


> If your father and mother are divorced and she is totally dependent on you, then yes, you can include her in the application.
> 
> As per dependency, you can show, cash transferred to her account for monthly expenses, she living in your house, her name in important documents etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

If she is not divorced, then it sometimes is difficult to prove that she is dependent on you.

You may want to take a declaration from your father that he is not providing anything for her and may be other way to prove she is dependent on you.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Again,

Yes, my father can provide an affidavit mentioning that he is not paying anything to her.

So, meaning, I can take a chance by applying with her.. A question here,if for some reason, at a later stage CO does not accept her as my dependent, will I be able to remove her later and proceed with the application without her? Or the application will be rejected all together?

The second risk, I can think of is, she might not clear the medical, as she has high blood pressure and cardio problems, by any chance, do you know, if due to these medical problems, she can fail the medical? 

And if she fails the medical, I have heard that, if one applicant fails, the CO will reject the whole application, do you know if this is true? Then I am going to loose the full amount of visa application fees?

Thanks for going through the details 




aarohi said:


> If she is not divorced, then it sometimes is difficult to prove that she is dependent on you.
> 
> You may want to take a declaration from your father that he is not providing anything for her and may be other way to prove she is dependent on you.


----------



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

Gurdjieff said:


> Hi Sunny
> 
> Did you add you mother? I am in a similar situation. What did you show as proof of financial dependency? I have no proofs to show that my mom is financially dependent on me because I give her cash in hand every month.


Hi Gurdjieff,

Congrats to you and your dependent parent for the grant.

Please let us all know what documents you submitted to prove the dependency as I am also in a similar situation. Please help.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

Dear All,

Please help in preparing statutory declaration from my side and from my mother side about the dependency of my mother on me.

I would highly appreciate if sample of those declaration can be provided here on this thread.

I approached a lawyer and he said that I have to arrange the matter to be written on stamp paper and then only he can make the declaration and attest.

Please help!

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Sitanshu said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help in preparing statutory declaration from my side and from my mother side about the dependency of my mother on me.
> 
> ...


Hello Sitanshu,

Are you planning to just present Statutory declaration to prove your mother's dependency?

Following information might help.


Did you mention your mother as dependent in your EOI?

Believe me case officer won't buy your declaration, you have to back it up with solid proofs and documents. Following things are important:
first she must be living with you i.e. you both have same address in your ID cards or voting cards for at least last 12 months. If you are living separately in the same country, you should find ways that how you are going to prove this.
How do you pay her money, any bank transfer or did you invested anything in her name from your accounts, saying by cash won't work, you have to figure this out?
You may also present her medical bills, shopping bills that you have paid.

3. She must clear medical exams.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

doubletrouble said:


> Hello Sitanshu,
> 
> Are you planning to just present Statutory declaration to prove your mother's dependency?
> 
> ...


Hi doubletruble,

thanks a lot for the information and your concern.

Yes you are absolutely correct that only declaration would not sufficient and requires other proofs. I can almost have all the valid proofs as mentioned by you except the declaration because I have not transferred any money to bank account and give her cash for other personal expenses. So I wanted a sample for myself declaration and from mother's side declaration write-ups.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Sitanshu said:


> Hi doubletruble,
> 
> thanks a lot for the information and your concern.
> 
> ...


Well the declaration I provided contained following information, I am not getting into the nitty-grityy of the declaration as content differ country to country.

First para:
my name, address, id document # and solemn oath.

Second Para: 
my mother name and details.

third para:
Family composition, I backed it up with government issued Family Registration Certificate (FRC)

Fourth Para:
Contained information that i support my mother, financially, medical etc... wrote every aspect that could be supported.

Fifth Para:
I informed that why my siblings are not taking care of my mother, like elder brother is not financially sound, my sister cannot afford her due to her in-laws, younger bother is living out of country etc.. (provide evidence of income, travel documents accordingly.

hope this helps.
J.


----------



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

doubletrouble said:


> Well the declaration I provided contained following information, I am not getting into the nitty-grityy of the declaration as content differ country to country.
> 
> First para:
> my name, address, id document # and solemn oath.
> ...


Many thanks doubletrouble,

Surely it helped me a lot that what to write and where to place the content.
Much appreciated!

Just one query more , My mother has a saving account in which she has some saving amount. Should we require to add the statement from bank? She has some good amount in the account. If we include this then can this information put some bad impact and weaken the case of dependency.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Sitanshu said:


> Many thanks doubletrouble,
> 
> Surely it helped me a lot that what to write and where to place the content.
> Much appreciated!
> ...


How the amount accumulated in that account? 
Did you deposit any money in it? 
It doesn't matter when did you put money in it, as I showed them proofs that I have purchased saving certificates in my mother's name 6 years ago and it yields monthly profits. 

Does it yield any monthly profits? If it yields profits, you should mention it, as it could be considered as income source for your mother. Submitting statement is not required unless it is been asked by CO. 

I suggest not to upload anything that is not required, unless they ask for it, this way might delay process a bit but you will have liberty how to respond.

There is a form 47A on DIBP website, which you are required to fill for dependents 18+ years old, check the details in it.

Regards,


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Sitanshu said:


> Many thanks doubletrouble,
> 
> Surely it helped me a lot that what to write and where to place the content.
> Much appreciated!
> ...


How the amount accumulated in that account? 
Did you deposit any money in it? 
It doesn't matter when did you put money in it, as I showed them proofs that I have purchased saving certificates in my mother's name 6 years ago and it yields monthly profits. 

Does it yield any monthly profits? If it yields profits, you should mention it, as it could be considered as income source for your mother. Submitting statement is not required unless it is been asked by CO. 

I suggest not to upload anything that is not required, unless they ask for it, this way might delay process a bit but you will have liberty how to respond.

There is a form 47A on DIBP website, which you are required to fill for dependents 18+ years old (partner is excluded, i guess), check the details in it.

Regards,


----------



## Sitanshu (Aug 23, 2015)

doubletrouble said:


> How the amount accumulated in that account?
> Did you deposit any money in it?
> It doesn't matter when did you put money in it, as I showed them proofs that I have purchased saving certificates in my mother's name 6 years ago and it yields monthly profits.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for yet another prompt and informative reply.

Actually My mother was a lecturer in a govt. college and she retired. So the amount is what she earned from her service. Pension is not finalised yet and she has not been getting any money now. The pension finalisation may take time as it is a govt official file processing which is running in a snail's speed.

What you recommend in such situation 

Your answers are very valuable to me and those who might be in the same situation.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## doubletrouble (Aug 27, 2015)

Sitanshu said:


> Thanks again for yet another prompt and informative reply.
> 
> Actually My mother was a lecturer in a govt. college and she retired. So the amount is what she earned from her service. Pension is not finalised yet and she has not been getting any money now. The pension finalisation may take time as it is a govt official file processing which is running in a snail's speed.
> 
> ...


Seriously I dont' know what to say in this situation. But I guess it won't matter if she has some savings in her account.(Take second opinion on this).

Since she is not getting any pension yet, you could say I am financially supporting her. What you could do now is; start depositing amount in your mother's account from your account. Make some history (DIBP prefer at least 12 months of history, as it is my guess because they asked me for such proof in case of residence of my mother). You can always content and justify your case to CO like I used to pay her cash but past many months I have been transferring in her account; and believe me they do consider your justification, its just a matter how you convince them.

I guess you have been paying for house utilities electricity, gas, telephone etc.. use them as supporting documents for financial support. If you are living in a rented house show rent agreements in your name. 

As your mother was government employee, she would have medical coverage, if you have any bills that were not covered by government, add them as well. If your company provide medical cover for parents take the letter from them also.

I hope this helps.


----------

